# hey...new to here.



## hami24 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey guys 
Glad to find this ..thought id check out google ...
Hope to chat soon to some of you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Welcome*



hami24 said:


> Hey guys
> Glad to find this ..thought id check out google ...
> Hope to chat soon to some of you.


Hi Hami and welcome. Are you living here or on a vacation at the moment? Lots of good info and people in the forum. Just jump in and enjoy .


Gene


----------



## hami24 (Apr 12, 2013)

Currently in uk but looking like be spending 6 there 6 here ...im singer and gained a large fillipino fan base so going to try and see the country while traveling i think .
Are you over there now then


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea I'm here in the islands and have lived here for 10 years. Use extreme caution when traveling in the Philippines. The locals are nice people for the most part but there are hidden dangers without any doubt. Better to not travel alone here. Bring another person (male) with you and do not go to southern islands. Plain and simple it is beyond dangerous.
Over all though you should have a good time here..


----------

